# Cinci Area?



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello I was just wondering if there were any owners of hedgies in the Tri-State Area..


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

what do you mean by tri state :lol: hahah just kidding


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I am from Cinti but don't live there currently. My sis lives across the river in Covington. She has plenty of pets but no hedgies.


----------

